# NGD 70's Yamaki AY270



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Found on CL, used my resources to pick it up. Came with a less-than-great case as well.














































First impressions: everything seems ok and it will see the tech sooner rather than later. The strings are old so I have no idea what it can sound like. The neck seems to have a bit of a V profile, but definitely comfortable.

It doesn't hurt that I spent half what I was considering either!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

(affordable tuner suggestions welcome)


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

These could be from the same factory. Mine’s Yamato


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Budda looks like someone already changed out the tuners they never had a open back tuners for Yamaki's in the 70's and Yamato and Yamaki were separate companies.Yamato was made by Masaru Kohno he started in 1967


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Ship of fools said:


> Budda looks like someone already changed out the tuners they never had a open back tuners for Yamaki's in the 70's and Yamato and Yamaki were separate companies.Yamato was made by Masaru Kohno he started in 1967


Thanks, Ship. These ones are pretty stiff so I'll mention it when I bring it for the "new guitar tune-up".

There's also a bit of a curve behind the saddle, hopefully that won't get any worse (side-eyes humidor thread). 

Looking forward to seeing how it handles after some TLC.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Those are usually very decent guitars. I believe that has a solid top, back and sides. As long as the top is not bowed and the neck is straight, you found a very good guitar; a keeper IMHO.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Budda said:


> Thanks, Ship. These ones are pretty stiff so I'll mention it when I bring it for the "new guitar tune-up".
> 
> There's also a bit of a curve behind the saddle, hopefully that won't get any worse (side-eyes humidor thread).
> 
> Looking forward to seeing how it handles after some TLC.


Beauty guitar! Congrats. I love those old Yamakis.

Spruce or cedar top? If it's bowed a bit already, you'd do it a favor by using 11s (or at least nothing bigger than 12s), if you get a set you like the sound of. A well broken in top with a bit lighter strings can still bring the tones, IME, just maybe not quite as loud.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

High/Deaf said:


> Beauty guitar! Congrats. I love those old Yamakis.
> 
> Spruce or cedar top? If it's bowed a bit already, you'd do it a favor by using 11s (or at least nothing bigger than 12s), if you get a set you like the sound of. A well broken in top with a bit lighter strings can still bring the tones, IME, just maybe not quite as loud.


I think cedar. Not opposed to 11s, gonna get my techs two cents worth on that tomorrow.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Looking at a few friends Yamaki's they all seem to have a bit of a bow behind the saddle so I doubt anything to worry about.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Also it seems all the AY models were cedar topped


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Got it back from the techs with 11s, it's in much better shape now.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

thats great budda hows the sound


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Sorry I ever sold my Yamaki. One of the best bang for buck I ever spent. The solid top versions usually had an "S" in the model number, but I could be wrong. Something I heard on the internet so it must be true


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

tarbender some makers did use the designation S to indicate solid top however zi do not believe Yamaki was one to do so. And Budda what did the tech say about that little bow behind the saddle pretty sure that is normal for acoustics to be like that.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Ship of fools said:


> tarbender some makers did use the designation S to indicate solid top however zi do not believe Yamaki was one to do so. And Budda what did the tech say about that little bow behind the saddle pretty sure that is normal for acoustics to be like that.


Usually flat tops are flat haha.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

flat tops are a contradiction in terms of the words realistically there is no such thing as a true flat top now thats a ha ha ha moment. there always is some small curve in all flat tops


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Ship of fools said:


> flat tops are a contradiction in terms of the words realistically there is no such thing as a true flat top now thats a ha ha ha moment. there always is some small curve in all flat tops


It was definitely very bowed before the tech put 11's on. It's looking a lot better now.

Unfortunately I didn't really bond with it as I'd hoped.


----------

